# We Have Choices



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

These are just off the bed this week. Ready to finish and carve with whatever the customer wants. This could cover a wide range of activity - military or patriotism, spanning many many years.

Don't know if I'll keep the variety or narrow it down to one or two, or even add more.

Deer season is over - muzzleloader starts this week end so I may be able to turn something else out the few days in between.







































HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

There all nice , but loving the first one !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those are sharp John...
nicely done...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

As usual, John, first class work.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice. Love the eagle theme.
Have a safe hunt, also.


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Good job John, they all look nice !!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great, I like the oval one best.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
*Originally Posted by Roy Drake*
_*As usual, John, first class work.*_

+1.
Sid.


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

I like all, but the oval is my choice


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful!

I wish I could afford a CNC to do work like that! Amazing detail!


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Beautiful work, HJ. You say you cut all your 3D projects with a 1/8" ball nose bit. Where do you get your bits and which bit do you buy? I'm using Chinese bits I bought on Amazon. My carvings aren't very smooth with fine lines running over the surface. I use a 10 % stepover. What stepover do you use? One last question, do you use offset or raster for your area machine strategy. Thanks, HJ. I've been doing lots of Vcarving but would like to improve the quality of my 3D carvings.

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

I get most of my bits from Think & Tinker (precisebits.com) in Colorado. Ron is the same guy that supplies Len. They're pretty much middle of the road bits, but he's got some that are 3 and 4 inches long, which saves on the clamps on the back of the machine. I also got a few from Tools Today. They sell Amanas and free shipping - but their longest is 2 1/2 inches - which is better than the standard 2 inch ones. I think I just wore my first 1/8 inch ball nose out this week. I know 4D uses his til they break.

If you're using end mills for carving you will get the lines. A lot has to do what material you're cutting, too. Wood is fickle. I'm also using a 10% stepover. I also use the high setting, as opposed to the standard setting. I don't know if it makes that much difference or not.

The only time I've used different bits when doing the 3D is when I have raised lettering. Then I cut the model out and then change to the end mill for the rest. 

The reason I do most of the signs with the 1/8" ball nose goes back to me not getting the gizmo that sets the touch off at the same level, or the bit changer. Kind of wish I sprung for the extra bucks now. What I do is touch it off and let er rip and take as long as she likes. I got other things to keep me busy while she's cutting. Even if you do a roughing path - it takes the same amount of time for the finishing toolpath - so I just do it all at one time. Not textbook, but it works for me.

I've been using pretty much all offset. Raster takes a little longer. Watch your preview cut and if it doesn't start in the middle and keep going, you're going to have lines when it comes back to finish. I'm having problems with the first line when using the offset - it leaves a mark like a scratch when doing the first line.

I did order the dust boot. Got to do something cause I've made a pile of dust and chips. Once you've cut something once and you know it works, you don't have to watch it cut when you do copies. 

Keep going!!!

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, HJ. I ordered a couple of 1/8" tapered ball nose bits from Precise Bits. A bit pricy and high shipping but I think I'll get a much better end product.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

There's a reason Chinese and cheap are in the same sentence. Hope you got the outward spiral. If not, call Ron, he'll change it.

HJ


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I got part #CM204-1250-150B, 1/8in (0.1250 in, 3.175 mm) dia. 2-flute 2.4° Tapered Ball-nose Carving bit, 1.50 in. max DOC, 1/4 in. shank, 3.5 in. OAL. No mention of outward spiral. They have lots of bits so I wasn't sure just which one you use.

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's the 3 inch one. I like those because the extra length helps in saving clamping time, and clamps on the back end. The 2 inch ones, I think, give a little smoother cut, so it's a trade off. Whiteside makes a pretty good bit, too, but I've only seen them in 2 inch. All depends on your project. Let me know how they work for you.

HJ


----------



## explorer22 (Nov 8, 2015)

They are all great!


----------

